# Bianchi XR1 Deraileur Cable Plugs



## Bianchixr1 (Feb 17, 2018)

I converted my Oltre XR1 Ultegra to Dura Ace DI2.
Now I need to find plugs/caps for the holes where the deraileur cables where. Does anyone know where to find them? Or a part number?


----------



## Bjan (Sep 10, 2017)

Shimano has grommets to seal the holes

Look for the numbers: SM-GM01 or SM-GM-02

You can also ask your Bianchi dealer


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------

